# Woodburning pen



## teenagewoodworker

don't forget that its unreliable from pen to pen. yours was decent so i bought one but i can barely do anything on mine. also not that this is no professional quality burner. just wanted to point that out. nice review though.


----------



## jjohn

I tried a little wood burning a long time ago. Couldn't really get good results. Maybe you could do a video tutorial on your tech.


----------



## anmark989

Woodburning is pretty tricky. I have been playing around with it for a while and haven't exactly become much of an expert yet either. I will have to post some progress shots but I really found this video to be a good help.






Also, I prefer the Walnut Hollow brand but am totally open to other people's recommendations. There is some pretty good info here:

https://verycreate.com/best-wood-burning-tool/

Anyone found any other good resources for figuring out woodburning?


----------

